# New project just around the corner ;)



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Just bought the stuff needed to set up a 80G hi-tech planted tank, I all need now is some advice 

Specs :

*Tank *: 5ft x 1.5ft x 1.5ft (303 ltrs) 
*Lighting *: Arcadia 5ft luminaire having 4 T5's 54W each, plus a "normal" 4 ft luminaire having 2 x 32W T8's. This luminaire is situated 1 foot over the tank. 
*Substrate *: 1st Layer (bottom) : 3 bags of Prodac Humus + 2 Bags of Prodac Humus Plus + 3 Bags of Aquatic Nature Fertiplant A.B.F. ;
2nd Layer : 5 bags of Ferti-Soil ;
3rd Layer : 40kg of 4mm grey gravel.
*Co2 *: 5kg Pressurized system with regulator and solenoid to work through a Weirpro pH controller.

This is my first planted, though I have some experience with freshwater keeping and breeding fish, plants are relatively new to me.

The advice needed is regarding the aquascaping and the selection of plants ?

The plants I have in mind at the moment are a mixture of mosses, pelia, nice red stem plants and a carpet of HC.


----------



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

Guys, anyone can help me out?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Check out our "plantfinder" to find out what plants you would like to keep.

For aquascaping ideas check ADA layouts or APC aquascaping forum.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

When you start out, keep in mind you want fast growing stems to predominate. Don't plant the plants you want as your 'final' choices, that will often prove to be very frustrating.


----------



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

> When you start out, keep in mind you want fast growing stems to predominate. Don't plant the plants you want as your 'final' choices,


Thanks for the advice. Will find some adequate plants for the startup phase and will post them here to see what you think.


----------



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

These are some of the plants which I thought I might begin with : 

HEMIANTHUS MICRANTHEMOIDES
MONOSOLENIUM TENERUM

HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA 'SUNSET'

HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES
ECHINODORUS TENELLUS
Eleocharis parvula 

Are they suitable? Any ideas of what I might add?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Check out the sticky here for some good ideas as well as the plantfinder on the site here. Of the plants you mention, imo, I probably wouldn't plant much of the H. callitrichoides or the E. parvula to start with. I have no experience with M. tenerum. Hope that helps.


----------



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

Just an update :



















Need to have these two plants id:



















Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi charlon_ellul,

Your tank is starting to fill in nicely, are you using any fertilizers or just relying on the organic substrate?


----------



## charlon_ellul (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Seattle_Aquarist, 

I'm fertilizing 5ml each day of PMDD (which I made myself) using Nutrel by YaraVita, as a trace element mix and the rest according to the recipe.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

Keep you photo period low, I assume you have read about the relation ship to photo period with this type of dosing. I would only go for about 6 hours and plant a little anacaris in there, it will grow well and help stabilize the tank. Read this link it will take out a lot of guess work.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

charlon_ellul said:


> Just an update :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Your tank is coming along nicely... I think the first plant is a Non-aquatic Hedge plant, but not for sure. The second plant appears to be a* Hygro c. angustifolia


----------

